# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  VBA2C - ima li nas uopće koje smo uspjele u ostvarenju sna?

## V&NMama

Dakle, ja se psihički, fizički, emocionalno i duhovno pripremam za vaginalni nakon 2 carska poroda. Našla sam nešto strane literature u kojoj su opisana pozitivna iskustva žena koje su uspješno same rodile nakon 2 i više carska reza (neke čak i kod kuće!), no u Hrvatskoj ne znam za nikoga da je uspio, a znam da se isto maksimalno obeshrabruje od strane liječnika. Meni konkretno je moj ginekolog gotovo na početku trudnoće rekao da će to naravno biti ponovni carski (indikacija su samo prethodna 2 carska, ništa drugo), no ja gotovo na svakom pregledu potežem iznova tu temu, i dajem mu do znanja da planiram pokušati ovaj put (samo jednom u životu!) roditi dijete sama. Njegov je stav da nije nemoguće, ali nije preporučljivo probavati  :Rolling Eyes: . Zadnje što mi je rekao da bi u tom slučaju trebalo imati UZV aparat u rađaoni kako bi se pratilo stanje ožiljka tijekom trudova, što meni osobno i ne izgleda neizvedivo - zar nije moguće dovući taj aparat u rađaonu odnekud dok žena rađa? On je zvučao kao da je to nemoguća misija  :Shock: . Voljela bi čuti pozitivna iskustva mama koje su uspjele prirodno roditi nakon 2 ili više carskih rezova! Ako takve postoje  :Wink: !

----------


## Anemona

Spremna sam da me se popljuje, ali moram reči mišljenje.
Rodila sam vaginalno i ne volim kad se vaginalni porod naspram carskog stavlja na prijestolje.
Zašto imaš takav stav: želim jednom u životu roditi dijete sama, kao da je manje vrijedan porod carskim rezom? Bezveze.

Potražila bih mišljenje 2 ili 3 različita dr. i ako su prilično složni u tome da se ne pokušava, priklonila bih se tome.

----------


## Deaedi

> Spremna sam da me se popljuje, ali moram reči mišljenje.
> Rodila sam vaginalno i ne volim kad se vaginalni porod naspram carskog stavlja na prijestolje.
> Zašto imaš takav stav: želim jednom u životu roditi dijete sama, kao da je manje vrijedan porod carskim rezom? Bezveze.
> 
> Potražila bih mišljenje 2 ili 3 različita dr. i ako su prilično složni u tome da se ne pokušava, priklonila bih se tome.


Neću te popljuvati, nego potpisati.

Jedino ja ne bi tražila toliko mišljenja, mislim, pa i laiku je jasno da je nakon 2 carska, vaginalni porod veliki rizik i za majku i za dijete.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Njegov je stav da nije nemoguće, ali nije preporučljivo probavati . Zadnje što mi je rekao da bi u tom slučaju trebalo imati UZV aparat u rađaoni kako bi se pratilo stanje ožiljka tijekom trudova, što meni osobno i ne izgleda neizvedivo - zar nije moguće dovući taj aparat u rađaonu odnekud dok žena rađa? On je zvučao kao da je to nemoguća misij!


Nisam tu da te potičem ili obeshrabrujem, no ako je problem samo u pokretnom UZV, onda to nije problem. Evo, na Sv. Duhu normalno koriste mobilni UZV tijekom poroda. No, taj UZV tebi treba  zbog bojazni od rupture maternice na mjestu ožiljka? Vjerojatno je to onaj najveći rizik.
Koliko je prošlo od zadnjeg poroda?
To mi sve djeluje malo komplicirano jer se ne smije koristiti drip, a da se ne bi koristio podrazumijeva se da porod teče prirodno, neometano, bez stresa, bez zastoja, što se običo postiže u nekim idiličnim kućnim ili nalikkućnim uvjetima. Kako takav tijek poroda osigurati u bolnici kad moraš biti pod svi mjerama predostrožnosti. 
Ne  znam hoće li ti se itko javiti iz Hrvatske, no imaš li bar kakva konkretna iskustva iz inozemstva?

(a glede emotivnog doživljaja poroda, a, čuj, nije ti ni vaginalni ne znam šta, u većini slučajeva u bolnici, čast iznimkama, nemaš baš za čim patiti, ali ako hoćeš...)

----------


## lunas

Da ti se javim, ja sam u istoj situaciji kao ti. Termin mi je krajem 5.mj. Razumijem te u potpunosti. Naravno da je najvažnije da beba i ja budemo živi i zdravi, ali onaj osjećaj potpunosti može dati samo jedan normalan porod.
Ja očekujem da će u bolnici napraviti frku zbog prethodna 2 carska, pa mi je već nekoliko puta palo na pamet da ostanem doma...
Kad ti je termin?

----------


## ekica

> ali onaj osjećaj potpunosti može dati samo jedan normalan porod.


ja se nadam da ne misliš zaista tako? Jel to onda znači da CR nije normalan porod???

a to što liječnici "obeshrabruju"  - pa valjda to rade zato što su dovoljno svjesni svih rizika koje vaginalni porod nakon 2CR nosi...

----------


## lunas

> Jel to onda znači da CR nije normalan porod???


Naravno da nije.

----------


## Beti3

Zašto misliš da nije?
Cilj trudnoće je dobiti dijete. Cilj trudnoće nije porod.

Sve je normalno kad živo dijete uzmeš u ruke i pogleda te onim očicama u kojemu je sva mudrost i ljepota življenja. 

Uopće nije bitno da li si ga rodila vaginalno, na carski ili ga je neka druga žena rodila za tebe.

Tako ja mislim. I ne bih riskirala život djeteta, ni svoj, ako liječnici kažu da je rizik. No, to sam ja , sa svojim iskustvima...

----------


## ekica

o svašta! 
No, hvala vremenu u kojem živim i medicini na toj "nenormalnosti" čiji rezultat je u mom potpisu!  :Smile: ))

nego, *lunas*, kako ti, nakon CR znaš kakav osjećaj potpunosti to daje _normalan_ porod?

Jer jedina potpunost je držati dijete privijeno uz sebe, živo i zdravo ma kako došlo ono na svijet... A zanositi se nekim idejama koje nose tolike rizike sa sobom, a tu se čak i spominju porodi doma nakon 2CR (?!?!) meni je nevjerovatno...
Pa ako i budem 3.put trudna, moja jedina želja će biti da dođem doma živa svojoj djeci i donesem im bracu ili seku. Samo to!

----------


## sirius

Potreba za doživljajem fiziološkog/vaginalnog poroda je subjektivna želja i subjektivan osjećaj , i kao takav žene imaju potpuno pravo na njega (osjećaj).

----------


## lunas

*Beti3* slažem se da je najvažnije da beba bude živa i zdrava. I mama naravno.
Ali ja se osjećam kao da mi je netko ukrao porod. Fali mi onaj završni dio filma.
Ok je što ti ne misliš tako. Svatko ima svoja iskustva. Meni su oba CR bila horor. Tako da sada umirem od straha i od CR i od vaginalnog. :Sad:

----------


## lunas

> nego, *lunas*, kako ti, nakon CR znaš kakav osjećaj potpunosti to daje _normalan_ porod?


Pa ne znam. Zato mi i fali.

----------


## maxi

kao žena s dva carska i ja bih željela doživjeti vaginalni, imam osjećaj da mi fali taj moment.
i uopće ne očekujem da to razumiju žene koje nemaju iskustvo isključivo cr. a
li (srećom) nisam u situaciji da si razbijam glavu s tim.
ja ti dajem punu podršku, virtualno, a na tvom mjestu bih potražila doulu, ako treba i dvije, bez obzira na to kako ćeš na kraju roditi.

----------


## ekica

što se tiče osjećaja...
u prvoj T sam, pred kraj trudnoće sam promijenila gin. i došla do bolničkog dr. Uglavnom, kada je počela negirati mišljenje neurokirurga da je potrebno radi moje anamneze trudnoću dovršiti CR, počela sam se u sebi veseliti i nadati da ja to mogu, da ću roditi, da moje tijelo to može!
Srećom, brzo sam došla "k sebi", a i dotična doktorica je prihvatila rizike svega što bi vag. porod kod mene nosio i dogovoren je CR. Bilo mi je krivo jedno vrijeme, valjda pod utjecajem textova/mišljenja da CR nije porod... A ne znam, meni JE, ja svoju djecu jesam rodila - ma kako se CR definirao!

Svakako mislim, pogotovo u ovom kontekstu VBA2C - da bi žene trebale naći mir u činjenici da im predstoji 3CR i da je isti nosi manje rizike od vaginalnog poroda nakon 2cr!
*lunas*, žao mi je da su ti CR bili strašna iskustva. Nadam se da do termina imaš još vremena i da ćeš dooobro razmisliti i donjeti najbolju odluku za sebe - i svoju djecu

----------


## Manuela.

Ajme, neznam dal si zbilja toliko hrabra ili su hormoni u pitanju, no zbilja na tvoju pomisao o ostajanju doma da bi možda prirodno rodila nakon 2 CR mi je malo :Shock: .....

----------


## sirius

Nitko ne govori o ostajanju doma, nego o vaginalnom porodu nakon 2CR.

----------


## meda

> Pa ne znam. Zato mi i fali.


i meni fali osjecaj potpunosti normalnog poroda. a imala sam vaginalni porod. vaginalni porod u hr ti nije neka garancija normalnog poroda. a pogotovo u tvojoj situaciji.

----------


## Smokvica.

Ja te mogu razumijeti zato što je i meni bio čudan osjećaj kad bi rekla nekom da sam rodila... kao da lažem..nisam je rodila, dali su mi je!
Al moram se složit sa ekicom, sad dok iščekujem svoju drugu curicu, jedino što mi je bitno je da dođemo doma čim prije žive i zdrave! To što ja maštam kako ću ovaj put bar osjetit prirodne trudove je manje bitno.. rađe bi cijeli život žalila za tim osječajem, nego da se pojedem od grižnje savjesti ako nešto pođe po zlu.
ŻElim ti sreću, al nadam se da ćeš ipak odvagat malo bolje i odlučit se za sigurniji ishod  :Wink:

----------


## lunas

Ma ne vjerujem da bi bila toliko hrabra za ostati doma. To bi trebalo pomno organizirati i imati nekoga stručnog da bude uz mene. Izgleda mi kao nemoguća misija. U slučaju komplikacija najbliže rodilište mi je udaljeno više od pola sata. Ali doma bi bila svoj na svome. A u rodilištu sam još jedna trudnica na traci...

----------


## lunas

> vaginalni porod u hr ti nije neka garancija normalnog poroda. a pogotovo u tvojoj situaciji.


Slažem se. Ali meni fali MOJ porod. Ovo što sam doživjela u prva dva je, kako bi ih nazvala... malo reć nehumano...

----------


## zmaj

V&NMama, linas... :Love:  u potpunosti vas razumijem

moj prvi porod mi je ostao u strava skećanju
ne zato što bi sam dio tehnike poroda bio loš, nego zato što se ja nisam spremila na takvo što, i zato što me nitko nije pripremio na to...
moj prvi porod je bio hladni carski rez zbog zatka, iako to nije apsolutna indikacija..
sve ono što je slijedilo iza toga me je dobro prodrmalo. bila sam mlada i nisam uoće shvaćala da će mi nemogućnost hodanja, ogromni bolovi, kihanje... ma sve što nosi ta operacija, biti takav problem. plus sise!!, problem s dojenjem, s kojim sam se susrela po prvi puta i to u takvim tjelesnim uvjetima, di je došao kao šlag na tortu tj. horor
eto, preživjela sam.
osjećaj da sam rodila nisam imala.
tim više što dijete normalno nisam vidjela skoro 24h (moglo bi se sve skupa skupit 5min)

drugi put si nisam takvo što priželjkivala, al zbog jedne komplikacije je postajala realna mogućnost da opet zaršim na carskom.
ipak, uspjela sam pronaćii treće mišljenje te krenula u vaginalni porod (doduše inducirani jednim gelom.. ali ja sam silno htjela vaginalni prod zbog svih blagodati za dijete, ali i a majku, a i radi toga da konačno ja "odradim" porod i makar mrvu pridržim dijete svojim rukama, kad sam to isto već 9mj nosila pod srcem)
i sve je ispalo dobro i gotovo sve mimo bolničke rutine (epi, klistir, drip, naljeganje na trbuh, ležanje...sve smo to preskočili). sojećala sam takvu euforiju...no, gorak okus je ponovno ostavilo saznanje da su dijete nakon cca 20 minuta odnijeli.

treći put, najviše zbog tog odvajanja, sam odlučila ostati kod kuće koliko god je duže moguće.
imala sam plan roditi kod kuće uz primalj, ali budući da nijednu nisam uspjela nać, odlučila sam ne trčati rano u rodilište.
na kraju svega, kad je krenulo baš baš vruće...i kad su jedine mogućnosti bile ili zvati 112 i nadati se da ću ih u komadu dočekati, ili jednsotavno ostati i roditi u kući, odlučila sam se za ovo drugo. i rodila, dočekala mrvuljak svojim rukama.
i koliko god će me sad populjuvati, taj čin, neometan, bez odvajanja i suvišnog uplitanja.. ne može se mjeriti s ničim u mom životu i zauvijek ću to nositi u srcu.
mogla bih tako još sto puta, lol

što se tiče vaginalnog nakon 2cr, i ja sam o tom čitala i uvidjela da se to može. al kod ans su sto put manje stvari tabu i sporo ulaze, a di će onda jedna takva stvar kao što je vaginalni nakon 2cr.

----------


## zmaj

V&NMama, lunas, koje su indikacije bile za vaše cr??

----------


## V&NMama

> V&NMama, lunas, koje su indikacije bile za vaše cr??


Kod mene: 
1. cr: hidrotoraks kod bebe, padanje otkucaja - hitan carski (beba nije preživjela)
2. cr: mekonijska plodna voda, nema mojih trudova, ne pomaže ni drip (beba rođena zdrava, sve ok)

Samo da još velim da je za mene također cr istovjetan vaginalnom porodu u smislu da je to također porod, i da sam ja ta preko koje je moja beba došla na svijet, pa makar i kirurškim putem. Onaj osjećaj da sam ja rodila naravno nisam imala, i to mi je nedostajalo. Ali također najvažnije mi je da je sve prošlo u redu i da sam rodila zdravo dijete. Ali eto, želim jednom u životu probati roditi vaginalno. Svakako ću pitati za mišljenje i drugog liječnik (točnije dr. Jukića planiram kontaktirat).
U svakom slučaju, odluka će biti teška.

----------


## dorotea24

ja sam rodila vaginalno i carski i taj vaginalni mi je bio ljepši, no to su nijanse zbog kojih ne vrijedi riskirati naručito ako ti je doktor rekao da ti to ne preporučuje. ma ne znam u kojim zemljama se on radi i koliko studija je pokazalo kako je to super, divno, krasno, ako ti doktor koji će ti biti na porodu kaže da ti to ne preporuča ne shvaćam zašto ići glavom kroz zid i riskirati. on to sigurno ne govori iz nekakve zavjere ili zlobe nego iz svojih stručnih razloga. ako baš hoćete možete i reći da možda čovjek to ne zna uraditi kako treba, ali zar je onda pametno forsirati?

----------


## Mojca

> Potreba za doživljajem fiziološkog/vaginalnog poroda je subjektivna želja i subjektivan osjećaj , i kao takav žene imaju potpuno pravo na njega (osjećaj).


Istina. 
željala sa prirodni porod, završila na carskom u općoj. Sve je prošlo dobro, beba je 5 min po dolasku na svijet bila je u skin to skin kontaktu s tatom, dojila sam ju 2,5 sata po porodu itd... ali osjećam da nešto fali. Imala sam trudnoću, imam dijete. Ali i prekid u iskustvu. 
45 min mraka. Za to vrijeme se desio najvažniji događaj u mom životu... a ja ga prespavala.

----------


## lunas

> ... najvažniji događaj u mom životu... a ja ga prespavala.


Točno to.

----------


## lunas

*zmaj*, svaka čast!  :Klap: 
Moje indikacije su bile:

1. makrosomija (4.610), dysproportioo cephalo pelvina (tako piše u otpusnom pismu; inače bila je i zelena plodna voda i ne baš najpovoljniji položaj (nekako licem))
2. zadak + prethodni cr

----------


## Anemona

> Potreba za doživljajem fiziološkog/vaginalnog poroda je subjektivna želja i subjektivan osjećaj , i kao takav žene imaju potpuno pravo na njega (osjećaj).


U potpunosti si u pravu, ali jedna stvar je "pravo na osjećaj", a sasvim drugi par cipela je ići kontra mišljenja (zato bih ja i 3 mišljenja) dr. zato jer tebi fali neki osjećaj.
Iskreno, najiskrenije, hebeš osjećaj. 
Meni bi uvijek u takvoj situaciji odluka bila na dr., ponavljam, može i 3 dr.

----------


## sne

ja bih preporučila svakome, tko prati ovu temu, da pročita priču sa poroda, meni jako drage, mame ronin
priča se zove : Hod po rubu
ne zato što bi ova priča mogla nekoga nešto nagovoriti ili odgovoriti
već zato što je to priča jedna u tisuću .... ili jedna u 10 tisuća

----------


## lunas

> ja sam rodila vaginalno i carski i taj vaginalni mi je bio ljepši, no to su *nijanse zbog kojih ne vrijedi riskirati*


Ne razumijem zašto misliš da cr nije rizik. Mene je jednako strah i cr i vaginalnog poroda. I ne osjećam se sigurno ni sa jednom opcijom. Razlika mi je u tome da li imam kontrolu ja ili dr.
Nije mi svejedno da me uspavaju. Svašta se događa. Neki se nikad ni ne probude. Neki se probude bez noge ili sl. Slučajno prerežu nešto što nisu smjeli...
Kod vaginalnog je minimalno povećana mogućnost rupture maternice. Iako je ta mogućnost prisutna za vrijeme cijele trudnoće. A i bez obzira na cr može se desiti.
Nekako ne bih tek tako išla na hladni cr. Makar bi probala s trudovima pa vidjela.

----------


## lunas

> jedna stvar je "pravo na osjećaj", a sasvim drugi par cipela je ići kontra mišljenja dr.


Moja gin. načelno nije protiv vaginalnog. Ali treba vidjeti kakva će biti situacija na kraju trudnoće. A da ne pričam o tome da će u bolnici biti neki deseti gin. Tako da sve ovisi o nizu faktora.

----------


## Anemona

lunas, to je tvoj slučaj, kod V&NMame dr. drugačije zbori.

----------


## zmaj

Mojca, drago mi je da si, makar, doživjela bagodati dojenja neposredno nakon cr, i da je beba imala taj blagsolov i doživjela skin to skin s ocem.
moje prvo dijete to nije imalo
naprotiv, vjerojatno se deralo ona 24h u dječjoj sobi, dok sam ja plakala u sobi do, misleć si jel to i moje dijete plače, koliko se plača čulo..
emocionalno me teško pogodilo odvajanje i saznanje da moje dijete nema onu pod čijim srcem bijaše 9mj . vjerujem da je to svoj djeci šok. tj., onima koji su na neki način, "otrgnuti" od majki (iako se ne radi o nikakvom hitnom stanju..)
ni drugo mi nije to imalo. jedva dvdesetak minuta i to uz prekide.

drugim porodom sam shvatila što sam "izgubila" carskim rezom
a trećim, što sam izgubila uplitanjem u odnos majke i novorođenćeta

----------


## kljucic

*V&NMama* pitaš na krivom mjestu. Idi drugim putem.
Inače, ova tema će i meni u jednom trenutku biti aktualna pa se već sada informiram i skupljam iskustva (ali nikako ne na ovom forumu, nemam živaca za ove upadice i zgražanja). Ima sjajnih knjiga, sa recentnim istraživanjima i podacima. Upravo čitam jednu.
I nije mi jasno kako netko može tako paušalno tvrditi da je veći rizik VBA2C-a nego kod CR. Svi neki doktori znanosti oko nas. Rizik je prilično isti kod VBAC-a (koji je postao čisto normalan u našim rodilištima) i kod VBA2C-a. Liječnici i Hr idu uhodanom praksom (kao i kod "običnih" poroda).
Svaka je trudnoća, svaka je žena, priča za sebe. Treba pristupiti individualno. Možda je moguće, a možda i nije.
I CR je način poroda, ali je prvenstveno abdominalna operacija.

----------


## zmaj

> Meni bi uvijek u takvoj situaciji odluka bila na dr., ponavljam, može i 3 dr.


moja odluka je bila onda kad sam tu odluku temeljila na saznanjima i tako tražila i drugo  i treće mišljenje
to vezano za moj drugi porod
zahvalna sam što nisam sala na tom jednom mišljenju
jer da jesam, najverojatnije bih imala sva tri poroda carskim rezom

----------


## Mojca

> U potpunosti si u pravu, ali jedna stvar je "pravo na osjećaj", a sasvim drugi par cipela je ići kontra mišljenja (zato bih ja i 3 mišljenja) dr. zato jer tebi fali neki osjećaj.
> Iskreno, najiskrenije, hebeš osjećaj. 
> Meni bi uvijek u takvoj situaciji odluka bila na dr., ponavljam, može i 3 dr.


Puno je lakše pomiriti se s idejom da ideš na CR kad imaš lječnika (ili tim lječnika) koji kaže "pacijent ima pravo suodlučivati" i koji učini sve da ti omogući vaginalni porod. Nažalost, taj pristup se teško nađe.

----------


## Anemona

> Puno je lakše pomiriti se s idejom da ideš na CR kad imaš lječnika (ili tim lječnika) koji kaže "pacijent ima pravo suodlučivati" i koji učini sve da ti omogući vaginalni porod. Nažalost, taj pristup se teško nađe.


Slažem se.
Zato i kažem 3 mišljenja.
Znam i vjerujem da je teško pronači dr. koji će gledati trudnicu kako ključić kaže, svaku za sebe, ali bih u toj situaciji preokrenula brda i doline i pronašla stručnjaka koji će sagledati situaciju sa svih stanovišta i reči svoje mišljenje.

----------


## zmaj

potpisala bih vas obje, i Mojcu i Anemonu
jedino mi je žao što trebaš biti, (khm, kakoopisati), takav nekakav da tražiš dalje, ne tvrdoglavo glavom kroz zid, nego sa saznanjem da se može
ja sam znala da se može ući u vaginalni porod, zato sam i tražila dalje. nisam ostala na onom prvom mišljenju.

V&NMama, lunas... evo, ne znam što bih vam rekla.. žao mi je zboh vaših iskustava, napose zbog malog Anđelka..
shvaćam želju za vaginalnim porodom
taj prvi put kad niš nisam znala i kad se ne bi očekivalo da mi išta nedostaje, menije ipak nedostajalo
s vremenom su se stvari posložile u mozaik i s vremenom sam doživjela klik u shvaćanju što mi se dogodil, što nam se dogodilo...

koliko ja shvaćam, nemate apsolutnih uvjeta za ponovni carski rez, tj.,  hrvatskoj praksi imate, jer kod nas prakticiraju carski nakon dva prethodna carska
čitala sam o jednom strelovitom vaginalnom porodu nakon 4 ili čak 5 carskih rezova, i to sve pred zaprepaštenim doktorima..
ali ta priča, tj. sve oko nje, prije nje je nekako pataloška...
postoji na internetu... doktori su opisali taj slučaj.
mislim da je žena rodila u BiH
i još jedan slučaj, u prijateljičinoj obitelji, nisam vele upućena, samo to da su doktori htjeli krenuti u vaginalni nakon dva cr, ali su na kraju ipak započeli s cr.

----------


## dorotea24

> Ne razumijem zašto misliš da cr nije rizik. Mene je jednako strah i cr i vaginalnog poroda. I ne osjećam se sigurno ni sa jednom opcijom. Razlika mi je u tome da li imam kontrolu ja ili dr.
> Nije mi svejedno da me uspavaju. Svašta se događa. Neki se nikad ni ne probude. Neki se probude bez noge ili sl. Slučajno prerežu nešto što nisu smjeli...
> Kod vaginalnog je minimalno povećana mogućnost rupture maternice. Iako je ta mogućnost prisutna za vrijeme cijele trudnoće. A i bez obzira na cr može se desiti.
> Nekako ne bih tek tako išla na hladni cr. Makar bi probala s trudovima pa vidjela.


ja samo iznosim svoje mišljenje vezano uz ono što je njoj rekao njezin liječnik i što ona želi, a jel carski rizičan i jel bolji vaginalni u to se niti mogu niti želim miješati jer je to stvar struke.





> (ali nikako ne na ovom forumu, nemam živaca za ove upadice i zgražanja).


žao mi je što drugačije mišljenje moraš etiketirati kao upadicu i zgražanje. ako je autorica htjela samo podršku trebala je to napisati u uvodnom postu. ja smatram da je riskantno inzistirati na nečemu što liječnik ne podržava, pa i to je nekakav odgovor na temu, a ne samo podržavanje.

a nije mi jasno




> I nije mi jasno kako netko može tako paušalno tvrditi da je veći rizik  VBA2C-a nego kod CR. *Svi neki doktori znanosti oko nas.* Rizik je  prilično isti kod VBAC-a (koji je postao čisto normalan u našim  rodilištima) i kod VBA2C-a. Liječnici i Hr idu uhodanom praksom (kao i  kod "običnih" poroda).


jesi ti doktor ili to samo iz one knjige koju čitaš?

----------


## Ginger

Moj prvi porod je bio cr, drugi jako zeljeni vbac (iako ne onakav kako sam ga zamislila)
Niti sam se nakon prvog poroda osjecala zakinuto, niti nakon drugog potpunije.
Ja osobno nakon 2 carska ne bih ni pomisljala o vbac-u.
Al cak i da bi, ne bih isla protiv misljenja lijecnika, niti bi rodila doma.
Zao mi je sto se neke zene osjecaju nepotpuno nakon cr.
Meni je moj cr bio lijepo iskustvo, vbac bas i ne tako, iako mi je jako drago sto je bio vbac.

Najvaznije je da i mama i beba budu dobro, a ako lijecnici ( i to nekoliko misljenja) misle da je vba2c za pojedini slucaj ok i rodilja ima zelju, onda ok

----------


## Anemona

U stvari sam htjela reči ovo što i Ginger - žao mi je da se neke žene osjećaju nepotpuno nakon carskog.

----------


## laumi

ja sam nakon 1. carskog (u općoj anesteziji) imala taj osjećaj da sam nešto propustila i bilo mi je baš teško zbog toga. druga dva carska sam imala pod spinalnom anestezijom, bila sam budna cijelo vrijeme, dočekala bebe i dobila ih jednom odmah nakon poroda, a drugi put nakon par sati.

ok, malo mi je žao što nisam imala prirodne porode i da živim u zemlji u kojoj je moguć VBA2C, odmah bih se za to odlučila (pod uvjetom da je ožiljak na maternici ok i da dobijem zeleno svjetlo od barem 2 liječnika), ali zadovoljna sam i s ovime kako je ispalo.
jako sam sretna što sam čula prvi plač svojih beba i vidjela ih odmah kad su izašli iz mene.
(žao mi je što ih nisu odmah stavili na mene i ostavili ih neko vrijeme sa mnom)

mislim da VBA2C nažalost još neko vrijeme neće biti u praksi kod nas i ako budete opet išle na carski, toplo vam preporučam da uzmete spinalnu anesteziju. tako nećete biti zakinute barem za jedan aspekt poroda.

----------


## Mojca

Samo da dodam... kad bi se ponovno odlučila na trudnoću o porodu bi vjerovatno razmišljala da se je lakše nositi s osjećajem da nešto nedostaje u samom porodu zbog CR, nego sa spoznajom da je nešto pošlo krivo zbog toga što sam željela da moj doživljaj poroda bude potpun. 
Osjećaj nepotpunosti se (predpostavljam) može lijepo proraditi u nekoj terapijskoj tehnici.

----------


## laumi

*Mojca,* slažem se!

a ovaj osjećaj nepotpunosti se donekle može izliječiti i dojenjem.

----------


## Anemona

> *Mojca,* slažem se!
> 
> a ovaj osjećaj nepotpunosti se donekle može izliječiti i dojenjem.


Znaš laumi da te jako volim, ali nemoj tako. :Grin: 
Ne volim takve izjave, što onda sa ženom koja je rodila na carski i nije dojila? Za nju nema nade?

Smatram da je biti kvalitetan, cjelovit roditelj jedan jako težak zadatak i ne trebamo ga dodatno otežavati osjećajem grižnje savjesti za događaje na koje u principu nismo mogli puno utjecati.

----------


## laumi

joj, bojala sam se kad sam pisala post da će se netko naći povrijeđen  :Sad: 

evo, ispravljam se: meni je pomoglo dojenje

(a gle ovo: prvi put sam rodila na carski, pod općom anestezijom i dojenje mi nije uspjelo. imala sam problem sa svim time dok to nisam sagledala iz nekih drugih kuteva. i zapravo nisam zbog toga mislila da nisam dobra mama jer znam da sam u danom trenutku napravila najbolje što sam znala i mogla. bilo mi je samo žao što sam propustila ta dva iskustva - rađanje djeteta i dojenje. međutim, to nije ništa govorilo o meni kao mami niti mislim da govori o bilo kojoj drugoj ženi koja je rodila na carski i nije uspjela s dojenjem.)

----------


## V&NMama

Kod mene se ne radi o nekakvom osjećaju zakinutosti (oba puta sam bila pod spinalnom anestezijom i bila svjesna svega), nego me strah ponovno rezanja (pa di će me više rezat pitam se, uz ova dva reza?), oporavka nakon carskog, i činjenice da idem na 3. abdominalnu operaciju...brrrrr...
Ni ja neću inzistirati na vaginalnom ako struka i stanje ožiljka budu protiv toga, ali da bi voljela - bi. I opet, naravno, najvažnije mi je da se beba rodi zdrava i da oboje budemo dobro. Voljela bi roditi i doma, ali to se nikako ne bi usudila, tako da si ne umišljam da ja to mogu kad imam sve indikacije za bolnički porod. I neka bude tako. A izgleda da stvarno nema baš kod nas žena koje su uspjele u VBA2c-u.

----------


## laumi

V&NMama, razumijem tvoj strah, i ja sam se jako bojala. rezali su me tri put po istom šavu, a 3. put sam se čak prije oporavila nego 2. taj drugi put mi je bilo najteže.
nadam se da će tako biti i kod tebe! držim fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu!

----------


## ronin

V&NMama ja sam prošla obje vrste poroda i bottom line bi bio da ti,kad slegnu hormoni,sve to dođe na isto.djeca su tu,ona rastu,život ide dalje...

moraš znati da su rizici nakon dva carska,dakle nakon dva rezanja veći.po meni nije loše da s liječnikom koji je sklon VBAC -u dogovoriš da pokušate prirodno(ako ti ne bude zadak,ako bude,nakon dva carska mislim da ti to nikako ne bi bilo pametno),no da se u svojoj glavi istovremeno pripremiš i na mogućnost da opet bude carski.prošla si ga dvaput,tvoja je prednost sada što već dobro znaš što te čeka.

bilo kako bilo,želim ti sreću.osjećam kod tebe dosta straha,oslobodi se toga.postat ćeš mama treći put! :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca,* slažem se!
> 
> a ovaj osjećaj nepotpunosti se donekle može izliječiti i dojenjem.


Tako kažu... dojim, isključivo dojim... ali osjećaj nepotpunosti nije nestao.

----------


## Boxica

> *Mojca,* slažem se!
> 
> a ovaj osjećaj nepotpunosti se donekle može izliječiti i dojenjem.


moram se složiti sa Anemonom....ovo je totalno blesava izjava! a znam o čemu pričam jer sam rodila na CR i nisam dojila...

ono što želim reći je: *V&N mama i lunas * dobro se informirajte i promislite što ćete napraviti...i to ne da tražite ohrabrenja za svoje želje ovdje na forumu  nego realno razmišljanja kod svojega doktora koji pozna vaše tijelo, zna vašu anamnezu i ostale stvari...ovdje na forumu ćete naći hrpu za i protiv stvari, a možda, zapravo sigurno niti jedno nije za vas jer ste svaka za sebe individue...

ovo što pričate o nedostatku određenih osjećaja je meni osobno nerazumljivo, ali svak zna svoje...
ja sam prvo dijete rodila vaginalno, odmah je odnesena jer je bila nedonošće i nije disala...taj dan su ju prebacili u drugu bolnicu i vidjela sam ju tek treći dan kad su mene otpustili iz bolnice, a na ruke sam ju primila nakon dva tjedna kad je izašla iz inkubatora...
drugi porod CR-spinalna, blizanci, jedno dijete mrtvo rođeno, drugo je preživjelo samo 30 sati...
treći porod CR, doktor sili na VBAC i dešava se najgora moguća situacija, ruptura maternice...hitan CR-opća, jedva su me skrpali...dijete sam primila na ruke tek treći dan i zbog mojeg stanja i zato jer je i on nedonošće pa je bio na promatranju u toplom krevetiću....

eto to je moj slučaj...jel mi fali nešto? neki osjećaj? NE! jer sam im sve nadoknadila kad smo došli doma..oboje nisu dojeni, ali smo se mazili do besvjesti kako se kaže, stalno smo bili skintoskin dok se nisu počeli okretati...
znači za svaki problem postoji nekoliko rješenja...
slijedećeg puta nažalost neće biti jer eto zbog svega što sam prošla bilo bi jako riskantno zadovoljavati svoju sebičnu želju za još jednim djetetom i uslijed toga moje dvoje dječice izložiti mogućnosti da ostanu bez majke...





> Rizik je prilično isti kod VBAC-a (koji je postao čisto normalan u našim rodilištima) i kod VBA2C-a.


neznam otkuda ti ova informacija, ali to nije istina jer kod svakog slijedećeg poroda se mogućnost rupture maternice povećava s obzirom na sve veći broj širenja i skupljanja same maternice...ali opet ovisi od žene do žene jer kao što sam već napomenula svaka je za sebe individua...jer eto neke bez problema rode 4CR, a ja sam pukla već na slijedećem

----------


## Boxica

> Smatram da je biti kvalitetan, cjelovit roditelj jedan jako težak zadatak i ne trebamo ga dodatno otežavati osjećajem grižnje savjesti za događaje na koje u principu nismo mogli puno utjecati.


potpis na ovo

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Prvo, V&NMama, potpisujem kljucic i kazem da nazalost pitas na krivom mjestu jer neke osobe koje se ovdje javljaju javljaju se na drugim temama gdje sam vec nekoliko puta uputila na medicinske studije (koje ocito nitko ne cita) i dalje pile o rizicima bez da ih realno kvantificiraju.  I to nije informirani izbor - to je zastrasivanje na osnovu osobnog misljenja.

Imas u rodi knjigu Birthing Normally After a Caesarean or Two, imas na forumu nekoliko mjesta gdje sam linkala studije. Maxi je u pravu kad kaze nadji si doulu ili dvije i lijecnika koji ce te kako tako razumijeti (a ovo o UZV u trudovima nisam nikad cula, i citam poprilicno puno na ovoj tematici.  jedino sto znam je da UZV je dokazan kao neucinkovit kad je mjerenje debljine oziljka u pitanju, i koliko citam po ovom forumu to se ne radi svugdje u Hrvatskoj ali u Varazdinu da).

I samo da kvantificiram rizik rupture maternice nakon 2 CR-a je vrlo blizu riziku gubitka djeteta nakon amniosinteze.  Takodjer treba racunati da svaki CR je rizicniji od onog prethodnog, dakle komplikacije su cesce u CR nakon vise CR nego u prvom, te podsjecam da CR nije bezizlazna i malenog rizika koliko god se daje dojam da jest.  CR je iznman kirurski zahvat koji je spasio mnogu djecu i mnoge majke, ali je i ozbiljan zahvat koji se ne smije samo tako izvrsavati.

----------


## ronin

Danci ja ću realno kvantificirati svojim iskustvom a  ne studijom.I čak bez obzira na njega,savjetovala sam autorici posta da proba roditi vaginalno i zaželjela joj sreću.
Dakle ako mogu ja kao osoba čija je maternica završila u sitnim komadićima sagledati obje strane,možeš i ti kao moderatorica.Nije to toliko teško? :Wink:

----------


## Boxica

> Prvo, V&NMama, potpisujem kljucic i kazem da nazalost pitas na krivom mjestu jer neke osobe koje se ovdje javljaju javljaju se na drugim temama gdje sam vec nekoliko puta uputila na medicinske studije (koje ocito nitko ne cita) i dalje _pile_ *o rizicima* bez da ih realno kvantificiraju. I to nije informirani izbor - to je zastrasivanje na osnovu osobnog misljenja..


na također _pilim_ o rizicima na temelju vlastitog iskustva...kamoli sreće da je to samo moje mišljenje...

----------


## Deaedi

> I samo da kvantificiram rizik rupture maternice nakon 2 CR-a je vrlo blizu riziku gubitka djeteta nakon amniosinteze. Takodjer treba racunati da svaki CR je rizicniji od onog prethodnog, dakle komplikacije su cesce u CR nakon vise CR nego u prvom, te podsjecam da CR nije bezizlazna i malenog rizika koliko god se daje dojam da jest. CR je 
> iznman kirurski zahvat koji je spasio mnogu djecu i mnoge majke, ali je i ozbiljan zahvat koji se ne smije samo tako izvrsavati.


Dakle, smatraš da je manji rizik vaginalni porod nakon 2 carska, nego treći carski? Iako se većina liječnika s tim ne bi složila? Ili samo teoretiziraš o općenitim rizicima CR? Mislim, čisto da pojasnim šta želiš reći.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Svaka cast Ronin, ovaj topic mi je promaknuo a u dvije stranice i vise od 10 dana ne vidim da je itko autoricu topica uputio na znanstvenu studiju ili na topic gdje ga moze nac.  To me bode u oko.

----------


## Deaedi

> Znaš laumi da te jako volim, ali nemoj tako.
> Ne volim takve izjave, što onda sa ženom koja je rodila na carski i nije dojila? Za nju nema nade?


I to čak 2x CR i bez dojenja. Trebala bi se valjda osjećati toliko zakinuto i nepotpuno da se pitam pa kako uopće funkcioniram?

----------


## sirius

> Dakle, smatraš da je manji rizik vaginalni porod nakon 2 carska, nego treći carski? Iako se većina liječnika s tim ne bi složila? Ili samo teoretiziraš o općenitim rizicima CR? Mislim, čisto da pojasnim šta želiš reći.


Želi reći da otvaračica teme pogleda studije o rizicima , te nađe liječnike i pita ih za mišljenje o vaginalnom porodu nakon 2CR , iako je uobičajeno uopće na razmišljati o tome.

----------


## laumi

Boxica, ja sam na prvoj strani rekla da mi je žao ako je moja izjava nekog povrijedila i onda sam se ispravila i rekla da je dojenje pomoglo meni. možda da pročitaš taj moj kasniji post prije nego što kreneš napadati.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> I to čak 2x CR i bez dojenja. Trebala bi se valjda osjećati toliko zakinuto i nepotpuno da se pitam pa kako uopće funkcioniram?


 Mene _oduševljava_ omalovažavanje osjećaja žena koje se osjećaju različito od tebe, kao da one nemaju pravo na njih.

----------


## sirius

> Boxica, ja sam na prvoj strani rekla da mi je žao ako je moja izjava nekog povrijedila i onda sam se ispravila i rekla da je dojenje pomoglo meni. možda da pročitaš taj moj kasniji post prije nego što kreneš napadati.


 Zaista se nemaš potrebe bilo kome ispričavati zato što si isprićala svoje iskustvo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Dakle, smatraš da je manji rizik vaginalni porod nakon 2 carska, nego treći carski? Iako se većina liječnika s tim ne bi složila? Ili samo teoretiziraš o općenitim rizicima CR? Mislim, čisto da pojasnim šta želiš reći.


Nisam to rekla, rekla sam da se rizik komplikacija za vrijeme i nakon CRa povecava kod svakog narednog CRa (dakle, 3. CR nosi vecu sansu za komplikaciju od 1. CR, komplikacije tipo ugrusaka, potrebe za transfuzijom itd).  U trudnoci nakon CRa je veca mogucnost placente previe i placente accrete, rizik je malen ali se povecava obzirom na broj CRa.  To se treba uzet u obzir ako zena zeli vise djece.

Sansa za rupturu maternice nakon 1 CRa je izmedju 0.5 i 0.7% (dakle 5 ili 7 promila), i znatno se povecava ukoliko se u porodu koristi drip i/ili gel (sto se BTW redovito koristi usprkos toga).  Isti postotak nakon 2 CR iz literature je od 0.7 do 1%, dakle ne duplo kako se cini da bi bilo.

Treba uzet u obzir da postoji neki faktori koji mogu povecati rizik:
- ako je proslo manje od 18-24 mj od CR do ponovne trudnoce
- ako je nakon CRa zena imala temperaturu ili infekciju rane

(ima ih vise, sad ne stignem, mogu se pogledati na stranice International Caesarean Awareness Network - zove se VBAC checklist).

----------


## ronin

> Svaka cast Ronin, ovaj topic mi je promaknuo a u dvije stranice i vise od 10 dana ne vidim da je itko autoricu topica uputio na znanstvenu studiju ili na topic gdje ga moze nac.  To me bode u oko.


ma slušaj draga ,jasno je meni da sam ja svojom pričom s poroda tebi donekle otežala posao :Smile: ,to mi nije bila namjera,željela sam samo iznijeti svoje iskustvo kao ,neku vrstu protuteže dominantnoj struji ovog foruma.
Meni je sasvim jasna vaša vizija i poštujem je,no ti kao moderatorica poroda nemaš lak zadatak i imaš posebnu odgovornost.
Ne može se reći da su rizici baš jednaki,i pustiti ženu da živi u tom uvjerenju,jer tkivo koje je dva puta rezano i šivano jednostavno ne može imati istu elastičnost kao ono koje je jednom ili nijednom.

Eto možda je moje tkivo sklonije pucanju pa je puklo nakon jednog rezanja,a možda nečije neće ni nakon dva.Isto kao što je moj tata prekinuo profi nogometnu karijeru jer su mu stalno pucali mišići,a nekome nikad?Možda sam to povukla od njega?

Ono što želim reći,nikada ne znaš kakva je osoba koju savjetuješ i ono što će kod jedne uspjeti,kod druge neće.i pošteno bi bilo s jedne strane ohrabrivati VBAC no s druge strane jasno izlagati rizike,a ne drukati samo za jednu stranu.
Ti kao moderatorica imaš velik utjecaj na formiranje stavova kod žena u toj dilemi,ako im se desi nešto,ti nećeš,kao ni forum imati nikavu odgvornost,jer svatko donosi odluke sam,no možda bi trebalo uzeti sve elemnete u obzir i promišljeno savjetovati žene u takvoj situaciji.

Po mom mišljenju,osnovni problem autorice topica nije nit carski nit VBAC,već strah od poroda.Tu je treba malo osnažiti :Heart: ,a to suhoparni podatci iz studija ne mogu.

----------


## laumi

> Mene _oduševljava_ omalovažavanje osjećaja žena koje se osjećaju različito od tebe, kao da one nemaju pravo na njih.


ovo sam i ja došla napisati. dopustite da ljudi koji dijele vaša iskustva ne moraju nužno dijeliti i vaše osjećaje u vezi toga.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mene _oduševljava_ omalovažavanje osjećaja žena koje se osjećaju različito od tebe, kao da one nemaju pravo na njih.


Aha, a izjave da CR nije porod (što se godinama podržava na ovom forumu) ne omalovažaju tuđe osjećaje. Ili, ako se sječaš: _formula je zlo...

_Ili omalovažavanje prava žene da odaberu način poroda, ako taj izbor nije onakav kakav odgovara stavu forumskog osoblja...

----------


## Boxica

> Boxica, ja sam na prvoj strani rekla da mi je žao ako je moja izjava nekog povrijedila i onda sam se ispravila i rekla da je dojenje pomoglo meni. možda da pročitaš taj moj kasniji post prije nego što kreneš napadati.


tvoj post sam vidjela naknadno...
a tvojom izjavom se nisam osjetila povrijeđeno niti smatram da sam ja tebe napala...činjenica je da ta tvoja izjavo čudno zvuči

----------


## laumi

> tvoj post sam vidjela naknadno...
> a tvojom izjavom se nisam osjetila povrijeđeno niti smatram da sam ja tebe napala...*činjenica je da ta tvoja izjavo čudno zvuči*


zato sam je u kasnijem postu i ispravila (kad mi je Anemona ukazala na to), da se netko ne bi osjećao povrijeđenim
i da se forumašice ne bi bespotrebno za nju hvatale

----------


## sirius

> Aha, a izjave da CR nije porod (što se godinama podržava na ovom forumu) ne omalovažaju tuđe osjećaje. Ili, ako se sječaš: _formula je zlo...
> 
> _Ili omalovažavanje prava žene da odaberu način poroda, ako taj izbor nije onakav kakav odgovara stavu forumskog osoblja...


 Ako netko osjeća nakon CR kao da nije rodio, nije li to njegovo legitimno pravo?
Što se tiće formule (koja iskaće iz svake paštete u raspravamo koje tebe diraju) mene to uopće nije taklo , a jedno dijete mi je hranjeno formulom (i to drugo, nakon što je prvo isključivo dojilo). Dakle , ne bih rekla da je problem u temi ili formulaciji teme nego našim osjećajima prema istoj. 
Zašto TEBI smeta kao netko kaže da se osjeća nepotpun ili da mu fali komad filma? Mogu i ja napisati da je sve to glupo jer su dobili zdravo dijete nakon toga, ali ne vidim svrhu. Nitko se neće osjećati bolje nakon toga , nego lošije jer misle da nešto nije u redu sa njima . Jer njihovi  njihovi osjećaji potpuno stvarni, a ne nastali po  utjecajima foruma ili natpisa u časopisu.

----------


## laumi

Deaedi, mislim da stav forumskog osoblja u vezi izbora načina poroda odražava i stav struke, a to je da je CR prije svega operacija i da, kao takav, nosi veći rizik od vaginalnog poroda te da nije nešto što bi se trebalo birati

slažem se s tobom da je u svim tim raspravama bilo forumašica koje su implicirale da CR nije jednako vrijedan način poroda i priznajem da sam se tada i ja našla povrijeđena zato što smatram da jesam rodila svoju djecu

no, iako mislim da je CR jednako vrijedan način poroda kao i vaginalni porod, osobno nisam za elektivni carski rez zbog onoga što sam navela u prvoj rečenici

----------


## laumi

i da ne odlutamo predaleko od teme, prema mojim saznanjima (doduše, od prije 4,5 godine; možda se sad nešto već i mijenja), u Hrvatskoj se ne ide s vaginalnim porodom nakon 2 carska.
cure, ako vam je to opcija, raspitajte se u inozemstvu. ne znam kako je u Austriji, ali znam da npr. u VB i SAD-u VBA2C postoji kao mogućnost

----------


## Anemona

Naravno da svatko ima legitimno pravo na svoje osjećaje, ali po meni problem nastaje kad nas taj osjećaj vodi u važnim odlukama, a o tome se ovdje radi.
Može nam osjećaj dati hrabrosti i snage da sagledamo sa svih strana mogućnosti, ali ne smije nas osjećaj gurati strogo u jednom smjeru. To sam pročitala kod autorice teme.

Legitimno se osjeća da joj fali kraj priče.
Želim joj da se ohrabri i bude ponosna na sebe u svemu tome, jer je napravila veliku stvar, a ne da se osjeća kao "roba s greškom".

U takvoj velikoj odluci gdje je u pitanju zdravlje mame i bebe, ne može nas voditi osjećaj i želja za zaokruživanjem priče, nego nas trebaju voditi realne činjenice, koje nam idu, ili ne idu u prilog.
A te realne činjenice treba potražiti kod dr. (onog u kojeg imamo povjerenja), a ne na Forumu gdje svatko lijepi linkove kako želi.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ako netko osjeća nakon CR kao da nije rodio, nije li to njegovo legitimno pravo?
> Što se tiće formule (koja iskaće iz svake paštete u raspravamo koje tebe diraju) mene to uopće nije taklo , a jedno dijete mi je hranjeno formulom (i to drugo, nakon što je prvo isključivo dojilo). Dakle , ne bih rekla da je problem u temi ili formulaciji teme nego našim osjećajima prema istoj. 
> Zašto TEBI smeta kao netko kaže da se osjeća nepotpun ili da mu fali komad filma? Mogu i ja napisati da je sve to glupo jer su dobili zdravo dijete nakon toga, ali ne vidim svrhu. Nitko se neće osjećati bolje nakon toga , nego lošije jer misle da nešto nije u redu sa njima . Jer njihovi njihovi osjećaji potpuno stvarni, a ne nastali po utjecajima foruma ili natpisa u časopisu.


Nisi me shvatila - pa da pojasnim: zašto se nečije osjećaje treba poštovati i imati razumijevanja, a nečije ne? I kakva je razlika zašto je nastao neki osjećaj, i pod čijim utjecajem, ako ga osoba jednako osjeća? Ova tvoja izjava je kao da kažeš da ako je netko sam kriv što se razbolio (npr. dobio infarkt jer je pušio), onda taj infarkt nije stvaran.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Ronin*, da ne pejstam cijeli post evo odgovora.  Meni je drago da se javljas, jer vazno je uvijek da se zna da statistika nisu brojevi, nego ljudske sudbine.  Tvoja prica nam kaze da jedan od sto je zaista - osoba od krvi i mesa, ne crno bijeli tekst na papiru.

Zena ima pravo na svoje osjecaje kako god radjala i kako god se osjecala nakon toga.  Mislim da smo na ovom forumu dosli do nivoa da mozemo to prihvatiti bez da prozivamo da je neka zena ovakva ili onakva.

Anemona ima pravo da treba sa lijecnikom razgovarati ali ja bi u svakom slucaju isprintala studije i pitala direkt za njih, kako bismo mogli spoznaje iz studija implementirali i dali zene mogucnost da odaberu sto zele odnosno sto je za njih i njihovu situaciju najbolje.

----------


## Anemona

Na neki način bih se složila s Deaedi i moji osjećaji su mogli biti brdo puta povrijeđeni tu na forumu, jer je moje dijete bilo na AD i kratko dojeno, ali nitko nije (i nema) potrebu reagirati na natpise formula je zlo i slično.

Isto tako, čim se zatraži savjet o AD - u, sve se upućuje na pedijatra (koji nisu o tome informirani), a kad se traži savjet o načinu poroda, o načinu kako da se izbjegne mišljenje dr., onda savjeti pljušte na sve strane i lijepe se linkovi.

Znam da roda ne smije davati savjete o AD - u, ali mi je sve to skupa "blago" paradoksalno, jer krivim savjetom o AD - u, teško da se mogu izazvati smrtne posljedice, a krivim savjetom o izbjegavanju mišljenja dr., itekako mogu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Anemona ne kuzim, jedina osoba koja je kompetentna za davanje savjeta o AD je pedijatar - da postoji koja studija o tome koja je vrsta AD mlijeka koje *nije* financirala industrija AD mlijeka, pa neka si zene pogledaju.

Ja ne pljujem po onom sto govore lijecnici, nego poticem zene na razgovor sa ljudima sa kojima suradjuje u svojoj zdravstvenoj skrbi na kvantitivan (sa rizicima u %) nacin obzirom na novije spoznaje te da vide kako mogu to prilagoditi svojoj individualnoj situaciji i napraviti najbolju odluku za njih obzirom na okolnosti.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona ne kuzim, jedina osoba koja je kompetentna za davanje savjeta o AD je pedijatar - da postoji koja studija o tome koja je vrsta AD mlijeka koje *nije* financirala industrija AD mlijeka, pa neka si zene pogledaju.
> 
> Ja ne pljujem po onom sto govore lijecnici, nego poticem zene na razgovor sa ljudima sa kojima suradjuje u svojoj zdravstvenoj skrbi na kvantitivan (sa rizicima u %) nacin obzirom na novije spoznaje te da vide kako mogu to prilagoditi svojoj individualnoj situaciji i napraviti najbolju odluku za njih obzirom na okolnosti.


Razumijem što pričaš, ali meni je manja šteta kad bi pisalo:
Jedine osobe koja su kompetentne za davanje savjeta o CR ili vaginalnom porodu jesu ginekolozi ili eventualno babice. 
i
Iskustva drugih forumašica koje su davale djeci AD može majkama pomoči _da vide kako mogu to prilagoditi svojoj individualnoj situaciji i napraviti najbolju odluku za njih obzirom na okolnosti.


_*I dalje me zanima zašto je pedijatar jedini kompetentan davati savjete o AD - u, a ginekolog nije jedini kompetentan davati savjete o CR?*

----------


## Anemona

Edit: ili još bolje: zašto je samo pedijatar kompetentan davati savjete o AD - u, a nije kompetentan odlučivati da li dijete treba antibiotik ili ne?

Jednostavno mi nema logike i doviđenja.

----------


## Anemona

:ina niz:
Moram još dodati, ja Rodu izuzetno cijenim i podržavam u njezinom radu na svim područjima, ali smatram da ponekad ipak treba administrator stati na loptu (u ovom slučaju Danci) i za početak prvo napomenuti da žena pronađe dr. kojem vjeruje i onda s njim raspravi i mogućnostima, a onda tek sipati linkove s mogućnostima i ostavljati dojam da dr. priča gluposti.

Kad su servirani samo linkovi i kad se stalno napominje da je CR abdominalna operacija kojom dijete nije rođeno, nego izvađeno, mnoge majke se navedu na krivi put, neke da uopće ne vjeruju dr., a nekima se taj osjećaj "praznine" time potencira.

----------


## dorotea24

anemona ja potpuno dijelim tvoj stav, ali mislim da ti je misija nemoguća.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

sori, nisam vidjela gdje je netko rekao da je dijete izvadjeno, vidjela sam samo da je pisano da se osoba tako *osjeca*.  to je velika razlika.

ovo sto govoris kuzim anemona, ima vrlo bliske usporedbe sa temama dojenje / AD kao sto si navela - ali cinjenica da netko bira jedno ili drugo nikom nije sporno, pogotovo ako je taj odabir bio svijestan i zeljan.  ono sto se moramo pitati jel u redu ili ne su u slucaju dojenje/AD to da zene govore kako 'nisu mogle' ili 'nestalo im je mlijeka' kad znamo da je to vrlo malo vjerojatno umjesto da kazu da nisu htjele ili su odlucile davati AD.  ta osoba ce mozda jedan dan zaliti jer nije mogla dojiti ili biti sretna sto nije dojila, i na to imaja pravo.  ono sto nema pravo je druge navoditi na isti put jer je 'jednako dobar' jer nije.

isto tako ako netko odluci roditi CRom iz medicinskih razloga ili je potrebno iz hitnoce to je ok, i kako god se osoba osjecala tako ima pravo na te osjecaje stogod mi mislili o tim osjecajima.  ono sto nema pravo je kazati da je CR u svakom slucaju jednako sigurna opcija kao vaginalni porod jer u svakoj instanci to nije nuzno istina.

kuzis sto zelim reci?  tesko mi je to objasniti.  recimo da ja odlucim ne dojiti, to je moja odluka i stojim iza nje.  ali nemam pravo onda govoriti okolo da nisam mogla ili da nisam imala mlijeka, pogotovo zenama koje jos nisu radjale, jer to daje krivi dojam koji nije nuzno istinit.  isto tako sa CR ili ponovni CR, nije u svakom slucaju sve jednako sigurno ni jednako pozeljno, ali zato, ako je zena u situaciji da moze donjeti odluku (odn nije hitnoca ili medicinski indicirano), svakako treba ju poticati na to.

----------


## Anemona

> isto tako ako netko odluci roditi CRom iz medicinskih razloga ili je potrebno iz hitnoce to je ok, i kako god se osoba osjecala tako ima pravo na te osjecaje stogod mi mislili o tim osjecajima. *ono sto nema pravo je kazati da je CR u svakom slucaju jednako sigurna opcija kao vaginalni porod jer u svakoj instanci to nije nuzno istina.
> 
> *kuzis sto zelim reci?


U principu se slažem sa svim što si napisala, ali ne i s podebljanim, jer ovdje nije žena rekla da je CR jednako sigurna opcija, nego je njezin dr. rekao da je CR sigurnija opcija, a to je velika razlika.

----------


## sirius

> U principu se slažem sa svim što si napisala, ali ne i s podebljanim, jer ovdje nije žena rekla da je CR jednako sigurna opcija, nego je njezin dr. rekao da je CR sigurnija opcija, a to je velika razlika.


statistički jednako sigurna opcija u istraživanjima koja su to proučavala.
Naravno ako je službeni stav hrvatskih porodničara takav da se nakon 2CR ne pokušva sa vaginalnim porodom, tada mi tu zapravo možemo samo zadovoljiti zantiželju _što bi bilo kad bi bilo_ i živjeti u uvjerenju da je nešto moguće kada bi postojala podrška sistema. Obzirom da te podrške nema, sve ostaje u teoriji, ali sa spoznajom da fizički nije nemoguće (pa ćak niti toliko rizično bez obzira na službeni stav).

----------


## Mojca

Žao mi je da je kenula rasprava na moj komentar o osjećajima ... ali osjećaj je nešto osobno, intimno, kod svakog drugačije... i nipošto nije za generalizirati. Moje iskutsvo CR je tehnički bilo savršeno, da nije vjerovatno ne se ne bi bavila tim osjećajem nepotpunosti nego nekim "opipljivim" problemom...
Tu smo da iznesemo svoje stavove, iskustva, mišljenja... žao mi je ako je zbog iskrenih komentara skrenula temu. 

I... ne osjećam se ja kao roba s greškom zbog CR. Nipošto.  :Smile:  Jako sam ponosna na sebe što sam sljedila svoj osjećaj i pobjegla u Austriju gdje me nisu rezali u 38. tt (što su htjeli u zg), već u 41+0 nakon što je vodenjak pukao i indukcija nije dala rezultata. Izuzetno sam ponosna na sebe jer sam svom djetetu dala maksimalan broj dana da se razvija u zaštiti maternice. Meni samo "smeta" onih 45 min mraka u općoj. Propustila sam susret. 

Ali različiti smo, netko sljedi osjećaj, intuiciju... netko čita studije i tablice. Oba načina su ispravna i legitimna. Za mene je kuhanje čarolija a za MD-a je skup kemijskih i fizikalnih procesa. Oboje je točno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

zato sam rekla da je pozeljno da se isprintaju studije i odnesu sa sobom; nazalost realna situacija u Hrvatskoj je ta da lijecnici cesto kazu stvari... tako... bez pokrica (kao sto je meni receno u jednom rodilistu da su sve trudnice pred porodom neuracunljive i nesposobne za donjeti odluke - da mi je vidjeti da ista lijecnica to kaze ispred kolegija gdje bi bila pozvana na odgovornost).  ako lijecnik (lijecnica) vidi da se zena potrudila naci informacije vjerujem da ce razgovor potjeci puno iskrenije i drukcije.

----------


## Anemona

Isto tako svatko nekako govori iz svojih cipela.
Kad navodiš ovo:
_ recimo da ja odlucim ne dojiti, to je moja odluka i stojim iza nje. ali nemam pravo onda govoriti okolo da nisam mogla ili da nisam imala mlijeka, pogotovo zenama koje jos nisu radjale, jer to daje krivi dojam koji nije nuzno istinit.
_Meni prvo pada napamet, a tko ti može zabraniti da govoriš "svoju istinu", ako si ti uvjerena da si u pravu?

Isto tako i s ovim masovnim linkovima o vaginalnom porodu nakon 2 carska.
Razlika je ono što sam več rekla da u slučaju propalog dojenja, hvala Bogu rijetko kad ima ozbiljnih do smrtnih posljedica, ali u slučaju carakog - vaginalnog, pa i navođenja na kućni porod nakon carskog, može biti ozbiljnih posljedica i tu treba povuči granicu.
Uvijek prvo stručna osoba, pa onda savjeti koji se opet komentiraju sa stručnom osobom.

----------


## Anemona

> zato sam rekla da je pozeljno da se isprintaju studije i odnesu sa sobom; nazalost realna situacija u Hrvatskoj je ta da lijecnici cesto kazu stvari... tako... bez pokrica (kao sto je meni receno u jednom rodilistu da su sve trudnice pred porodom neuracunljive i nesposobne za donjeti odluke - da mi je vidjeti da ista lijecnica to kaze ispred kolegija gdje bi bila pozvana na odgovornost). ako lijecnik (lijecnica) vidi da se zena potrudila naci informacije vjerujem da ce razgovor potjeci puno iskrenije i drukcije.


S ovim se mogu složiti.

----------


## sirius

> Isto tako svatko nekako govori iz svojih cipela.
> Kad navodiš ovo:
> _ recimo da ja odlucim ne dojiti, to je moja odluka i stojim iza nje. ali nemam pravo onda govoriti okolo da nisam mogla ili da nisam imala mlijeka, pogotovo zenama koje jos nisu radjale, jer to daje krivi dojam koji nije nuzno istinit.
> _Meni prvo pada napamet, a tko ti može zabraniti da govoriš "svoju istinu", ako si ti uvjerena da si u pravu?
> 
> Isto tako i s ovim masovnim linkovima o vaginalnom porodu nakon 2 carska.
> Razlika je ono što sam več rekla da u slučaju propalog dojenja, hvala Bogu rijetko kad ima ozbiljnih do smrtnih posljedica, ali u slučaju carakog - vaginalnog, pa i navođenja na kućni porod nakon carskog, može biti ozbiljnih posljedica i tu treba povuči granicu.
> Uvijek prvo stručna osoba, pa onda savjeti koji se opet komentiraju sa stručnom osobom.


 Nitko nikoga ne navodi na ništa, nego samo daje statistike na uvid i prijedlog da razgova o njima sa svojim porodničarom. 
Danci je hrvatski drugi jezik, pa su joj možda nekr rečenice formulirane tako da se o njima može raspravljati danima (ali smisao je uvijek jasan).

----------


## Anemona

> Nitko nikoga ne navodi na ništa, nego samo daje statistike na uvid i prijedlog da razgova o njima sa svojim porodničarom. 
> Danci je hrvatski drugi jezik, pa su joj možda nekr rečenice formulirane tako da se o njima može raspravljati danima (ali smisao je uvijek jasan).


Mislim da prilično dobro razumijem jezik kojim piše Danci, meni je dovoljno jasna. Ne znam čemu ta opaska. 
Hoćeš reči da postoji mogućnost da neka forumašica krivo interpretira savjet zato što je Danci to drugi jezik? Onda imate problem.

A ako osoblje foruma stvarno smatra da je sa danim savjetima ovako kako piše u prvoj rečenici, onda je sve legitimno, nemam primjedbi.

----------


## Deaedi

Iskreno, meni nije jasno kakva je korist od toga da laik proučava neke stručne studije. I da će znati na pravi način tumačiti rezultate i njihovu eventualnu primjenu ili korisnost u svom slučaju.

Osim toga, većina tih studija je na starnom jeziku, ok, na engleskom, ali ipak, ja koja odlično znam engleski, ipak sam daleko od tečnog razumijevanja jedne stručne studije iz specifičnog područja. Nikad ne bi odluku o svom životu i životu svoj djeteta temeljila na nekakvom polovičnom razumijevanju nekog istraživanja, koje meni osobno, na kraju krajeva ama baš ništa ne znači za to kako će teći moj porod. Ali, tko ima vremena se time baviti i misli da će se na taj način kvalitetno educirati, slobodno.

----------


## sirius

> Mislim da prilično dobro razumijem jezik kojim piše Danci, meni je dovoljno jasna. Ne znam čemu ta opaska. 
> Hoćeš reči da postoji mogućnost da neka forumašica krivo interpretira savjet zato što je Danci to drugi jezik? Onda imate problem.
> 
> A ako osoblje foruma stvarno smatra da je sa danim savjetima ovako kako piše u prvoj rečenici, onda je sve legitimno, nemam primjedbi.


 Hoću reći da oni koji žele mogu rastavljati postove i tražiti očitovanja o svakoj rijeći ako im se to čini potrebno. Meni je poruka jasna, sa tim problem nemama. A pogotovo ne mislim da će neka forumašica krivo i opasno interpretirati njezine postove.

----------


## sirius

> Iskreno, meni nije jasno kakva je korist od toga da laik proučava neke stručne studije. I da će znati na pravi način tumačiti rezultate i njihovu eventualnu primjenu ili korisnost u svom slučaju.
> 
> Osim toga, većina tih studija je na starnom jeziku, ok, na engleskom, ali ipak, ja koja odlično znam engleski, ipak sam daleko od tečnog razumijevanja jedne stručne studije iz specifičnog područja. Nikad ne bi odluku o svom životu i životu svoj djeteta temeljila na nekakvom polovičnom razumijevanju nekog istraživanja, koje meni osobno, na kraju krajeva ama baš ništa ne znači za to kako će teći moj porod. Ali, tko ima vremena se time baviti i misli da će se na taj način kvalitetno educirati, slobodno.


 Ali bi mogla , ako bi ti to donjelo korist, razgovarati sa svojim ginekologom npr. Naravno, ako te to zanima.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa za razgovor mi nije potrebno prethodno čitanje nekih istraživanja, dapače, mislim da je bolje ne iznositi neke poluinformacije u tom razgovoru, jer umjesto da ispadneš informiran, obično imaš veće šanse da ostaviš suprotan dojam.

----------


## sirius

> Pa za razgovor mi nije potrebno prethodno čitanje nekih istraživanja, dapače, mislim da je bolje ne iznositi neke poluinformacije u tom razgovoru, jer umjesto da ispadneš informiran, obično imaš veće šanse da ostaviš suprotan dojam.


 Tu je moram složiti sa tomom, u Hrvatskoj je vrlo često tako.

----------


## Beti3

*Anemona*, svaka ti čast. Svojim postovima na ovoj temi pokazuješ stvarnost. I realno razmišljanje. Lijepo je da ti se da pisati. Ja sam pomalo odustala...

----------


## Beti3

> Iskreno, meni nije jasno kakva je korist od toga da laik proučava neke stručne studije. I da će znati na pravi način tumačiti rezultate i njihovu eventualnu primjenu ili korisnost u svom slučaju.
> 
> Osim toga, većina tih studija je na starnom jeziku, ok, na engleskom, ali ipak, ja koja odlično znam engleski, ipak sam daleko od tečnog razumijevanja jedne stručne studije iz specifičnog područja. Nikad ne bi odluku o svom životu i životu svoj djeteta temeljila na nekakvom polovičnom razumijevanju nekog istraživanja, koje meni osobno, na kraju krajeva ama baš ništa ne znači za to kako će teći moj porod. Ali, tko ima vremena se time baviti i misli da će se na taj način kvalitetno educirati, slobodno.


X

----------


## Anemona

Idemo sad realno, koliko jedna prosjećna trudnica može ispasti ozbiljna kad se pojavi kod dr. s buntom isprintanih različitih studija?

----------


## ms. ivy

možda će time pokazati da zaista želi pokušati vaginalni porod, ako je moguće. što možda navede liječnika da ozbiljno razmotri tu mogućnost, raspita se, pošalje je kolegi po drugo mišljenje. umjesto da jednostavno kaže: "to vam je za carski" a ona poslušno odgovori: "da, doktore!"

----------


## Anemona

> možda će time pokazati da zaista želi pokušati vaginalni porod, ako je moguće. što možda navede liječnika da ozbiljno razmotri tu mogućnost, raspita se, pošalje je kolegi po drugo mišljenje. umjesto da jednostavno kaže: "to vam je za carski" a ona poslušno odgovori: "da, doktore!"


Sve ok. Ja nikako nisam za "da, doktore", ali ima tu puno nijansi između.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Sirius kuzi moje komplekse oko toga da me ne shvate oni koji me citaju na hrvatskom  :Smile: 

Daedi, meni je engleski materinji jezik, kad citam kuzim 100%.  A ne mislim da netko mora pametovati, nego da odnese isprintanu studiju sa sobom i da to potice razgovor.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

u medjuvremeni ajvica napisala ono sto sam htjela rec :srce:

----------


## ronin

no ima tu još jedan sasvim realan problem da je dosta doktora (ne svi,srećom,ali ipak) alergično na pacijente koji im dođu s friškim isprintanim znanjem s interneta.
tek će se kod najboljih, i istovremeno i najmanje taštih probuditi profesionalna znatiželja.koliko realno takvih ima?

----------


## maxi

čitam vas i nije mi jasno zašto se tema ovako zahuktala
autorici posta se ukazalo na studije iz kojih može iščitati barem malu nadu za VBAC, ako je to ono što si ona priželjkuje
i lijepo se savjetovalo da potraži više mišljenja
i ne vidim razloga za nikakav fight

i da nastavim niz žena koje su pisale o svoja dva carska: prvi hitan u općoj anesteziji zbog više razloga, drugi je bio samo 18 mjeseci iza a krenulo je jednako loše pa se rizik činio prevelik
dugo sam se uvjeravala da sam rodila, pogotovo nakon prvog ali sam zato uz pomoć dragih žena u Rodi uspjela dojiti obje curke, i to vrlo brzo nakon poroda, i to duuugo!!!
to mi je na neki način kompenziralo ovaj osjećaj manjka poroda, zadovoljstvo dojenja aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Danci_Krmed

morat ce ih biti sve vise ronin, jer korisnica usluga koje samo klimaju glavom i kazu da doktore ili da sestro ce biti sve manje.

isto tako, isprintana studija nije isto kao isprintani clanak iz neke zute stampe, pogotovo ako je iz cijenjene (journal) tipo British Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Lancet, Cochorane Review itd

----------


## Anemona

> no ima tu još jedan sasvim realan problem da je dosta doktora (ne svi,srećom,ali ipak) alergično na pacijente koji im dođu s friškim isprintanim znanjem s interneta.
> tek će se kod najboljih, i istovremeno i najmanje taštih probuditi profesionalna znatiželja.koliko realno takvih ima?


O tome i ja govorim.
Ne bih prebacila svu krivnju samo na dr., jer nema dr. jednostavno toliko vremena da sa svima pregledava studije, nekog reda mora biti, a tu je opet tanka linija. 
Teško je dr. odrediti čije su namjere ozbiljne i kome posvetiti koliko vremena.

Ne kažem da je dr. uvijek u pravu, ali da je lako biti dr., nije.

----------


## Deaedi

Ali stvarno, zar stvarno mislite da se čitanjem studija sa interneta može biti ma ako ne ravnopravan, onda barem suvisli sudionik u raspravi sa nekim tko je studirao i radi u tom području xx godina? Ja osobno mislim da ne može. I skroz razumijem liječnike koje su na to alergični - imaju potpuno pravo biti.

Danci, tebi engleski mozda je materinji jezik, ali to ne znaci da je i drugima. I baš zato ne bi trebala stalno stavljati linkove za studije koje većini ljudi ama baš ništa ne znače i imaju za svrhu samo da stoje u postu kao ukras.

----------


## Anemona

Dodatak: zato je važno realno, odmjereno, pristojno i jasno komunicirati s dr. (to uvijek napominjem).
Kad netko dr. kaže kao argument za prirodni porod: to je moj san, osjećam da mi je oduzet kraj poroda, ne osjećam se kao da sam ja rodila,... i slično, dr. će te pogledati blago telečim pogledom.

----------


## ms. ivy

zašto ovo



> Dodatak: zato je važno realno, odmjereno, pristojno i jasno komunicirati s dr. (to uvijek napominjem).


isključuje ovo?



> Kad netko dr. kaže kao argument za prirodni porod: to je moj san, osjećam da mi je oduzet kraj poroda, ne osjećam se kao da sam ja rodila,... i slično, dr. će te pogledati blago telečim pogledom.


možda razgovaraš s liječnikom koji će reći: ja vidim da ste vi spremni, da želite roditi to dijete, proživjeti trudnoću do kraja.

dobar liječnik vidi i uvažava tvoje osjećaje.

----------


## vertex

Anemona, sve to što si nabrojala je realno, odmjereno, pristojno i jasno. Ljudska psiha i osjećaji nisu izmišljotina i nebuloza. Ako je naša realnost da te dr. gledaju blago telećim pogledom, to znači da realnost treba popravljati.
I naravno, iznad svega, liječnički savjet mora biti stručan. Ako liječnik zbog taštine ne može razgovarati s trudnicom o mogućnostima i rizicima, onda njegove odluke nisu vođene stručnošću, nego egom.

----------


## Anemona

Cure, sve je meni jasno kakav dr. mora biti, samo kažem kakva je na žalost realnost i kako će se trudnica provesti, to ne znači da ne treba pokušavati, nego doči bolje pripremljena (psihićki i informativno).

I slažem se da dobar liječnik vidi i uvažava osjećaje pacijenta, ali je problem što smo češto zbog osjećaja nejasni u onome što želimo. U takvim situacijama je lakše za komunikaciju staviti osjećaje na stranu i iznosti činjenice.
Dr. ne čita misli, nema staklenu kuglu i puno puta nema vremena čitati između redova, tako da čim jasnije, tim bolje.

Samo mala poveznica, imamo još važeću temu kad je dr. izjavila trudnici da ona ne može dobiti trudove, idemo vas riješiti muke.
Mislim da su šanse 50:50 da je došlo do pogreške u komunikaciji.

Ponavljam, ne smatram da je to ok, dr. bi morao istovremeno uz dobar stručnjak, biti i dobar psiholog, ali za to često nema vremena, naravno često nema ni volje i to treba mijenjati.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Cure, sve je meni jasno kakav dr. mora biti, samo  kažem kakva je na žalost realnost i kako će se trudnica provesti, to ne  znači da ne treba pokušavati, nego doči bolje pripremljena (psihićki i  informativno).


ono što sam gore napisala čula sam od  svojeg ginekologa u prvoj trudnoći, kad mi je rekao da će mi u rodilištu  možda predložiti carski.

uostalom, trudnica koja razmišlja o  vbac-u neće ući u ambulantu prvom liječniku na kojeg naleti, nego će se  raspitati tko je uopće otvoren za takvu mogućnost.

----------


## ms. ivy

nije mi jasno zašto je uopće započela rasprava na ovom topicu. autorica je samo tražila iskustva žena u sličnoj situaciji.

----------


## vertex

Naravno, što nam je, tu nam je, čovjek mora nekako plivat. Ali meni se sviđa da ljudi traže više, i zaista mislim da je to način kako se potiču promjene.

----------


## Anemona

Da napišem mali dodatak o svojem vrlo emocionalnom iskustvu.
U trudnoći sam završila prilično nenadano u bolnici. Kad mi je dr. u trudničkoj ambulanti hladno sasula dođite sutra u jutro s stvarima u bolnicu, skoro sam se srušila.
Doslovno sam zinula i pokušavala još nešto pitati, dr.več gleda u kompjuter, a sestra komentira, no i druge žene čekaju, nije smak svijeta.
E pa meni je. Ostala sam zbunjena, tužna, zabrinuta,... nabroji dalje, a prije svega izuzetno uznemirena.
Tih 24 sata do hospitalizacije ja sam bila ni na nebu ni na zemlji.

Došla sam drugo jutro na hospitalizaciju kao tigar u kavez, doslovno luda, luda, uznemirena. Nisam na to bila spremna, ni malo.
Plakala sam ko kišna godina, jedva objasnila što me muči i tu skidam kapu do poda jednom mladom dr. koji me saslušao, a mogao mi je samo spičiti Normabel.
Saslušao, dao si truda, posvetio mi svo vrijeme svijeta, pozvao mi 2 druga dr. na drugo mišljenje, pozvao mi glavnu sestru i još jednu,...
Razgovarala sam s njim sigurno sat vremena, pola dežurne ekipe u rodilištu je odvojilo vrijeme da me sasluša, da savjet,...
Napravili su iznimku i sve pretrage odmah obavljali, umjesto tek drugo jutro, kako su radili ostalim trudnicama., tako da sam ostala samo 24 sata u bolnici, a ne minimalno 2 ili 3 dana kako je planirano.
Napravili su čudo - čudo od pristupa.

Sve je prošlo super.

A do ničeg od toga ne bi došlo da je dr. prvi dan ipak odlučila diči glavu od ekrana i rekla gospođo, vidim da ste uznemireni, hajde sjednite da porazgovaramo. 

Tako da, itekako mi je jasno kako se dr. mora ponašati, ali mi je i jasno da sam imala sreće što sam naletjela na takvog dr. drugi dan.
Svima želim više takvih.

----------


## Anemona

> Naravno, što nam je, tu nam je, čovjek mora nekako plivat. Ali meni se sviđa da ljudi traže više, i zaista mislim da je to način kako se potiču promjene.


Slažem se.

----------


## mali laf

Pročitala sam na više mjesta da mnoge od vas ne žele ctg na porodu.Zašto?
Meni je ctg bio spas na prvom porodu.Rađaone su bile krcate i naravno zvukovi svakakvi...ja sam se više prestrašila urlika drugih žena nego svog poroda.I danas imam osjećaj da bi radije sama opet rodila nego gledala nekog drugog.Ugl,meni je tada ctg bio spas pod straha.Nekako sam se skoncentrirala na zvuk srčeka svoje bebe.To me opuštalo.Naravno kad je porod krenuo bilo mi je svejedno i da nacionalna opera urla kraj mene.

----------


## mikka

meni je totalno bezveze da ste se neke javile na ovaj topik da bi obeshrabrile zelju otvaracice topika samo zato sto kod nas struka kaze da je vba2c riskantan, i jos je netko cak predlozio da procita onu groznu prcu od ronin  :Shock: 

i onda se izvlace na takozvanu hr realnost. bas mi je to bilo ruzno za citati. 

a recenice da bi doktori trebali biti iziritirani pacijentovim zeljama i brigom za vlastito zdravlje mi je, u najmanju ruku, za povracati.

mislim, sto se struke tice, jos uvijek preporucaju klistir i brijanje na porodu, pa to ne znaci da je to dobro i pozeljno. zasto se zene ne bi informirale o novim studijama? ako zena dode dr i kaze "znate, ja bi jako zeljela pokusati vbac, a i citala sam studije koje pokazuju to i to" onda bi bilo pristojno i pozeljno da normalno porazgovaraju o tome i o mogucim opcijama.

nije ni suvremena medicina sveta krava, a saznanja se ionako mijenjaju iz dana u dan.

btw, ona duggarica, koja ima 19-oro djece, je prvih nekoliko rodila vaginalno, pa je imala nekoliko carskih, i nakon tih pustih carskih je jos tucet djece rodila vaginalno. toliko o tome da se ne moze.

----------


## mikka

mali laf, neka istrazivanja kazu da jedina stvar koja je postignuta rutinskom upotrebom ctg-a je porast broja carskih rezova

----------


## Deaedi

Da, sad jos samo da uleti neki link na engleskom, sa takvim istrazivanjem, po mogucnosti na nekom blogu.

----------


## mikka

ne od mene, ja ne stavljam linkove  :Grin: 

samo kazem ono sto sam citala, a citala sam vala mnogo (nemojte me napasti da sam si umislila da sam doktor, nisam to nigdje rekla tj napisala)  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Da, sad jos samo da uleti neki link na engleskom, sa takvim istrazivanjem, po mogucnosti na nekom blogu.


imam ga, ako ti treba, origigi i preko bloga koji linka na original.  ne kuzim zasto ti to smeta?  da ljudi pisu, da siru znanje?  najveci i najcjenjeni strucni casopisi su na engleskom jeziku, svaka studija koja se radi se djelomicno prevede zbog sirenja znanja.  zar bismo se trebale zatvoriti i samo nauciti klimati glavama i pristojno lezati dok se stvari rade nad nama bez da nas se pita?  zaista deaedi nije mi jasno.  ako je tebi takva skrb ok, onda nemas na ovakvim topicima sto traziti jer ovdje zene vape za informacijama i podrsku.

*ms. ivy*, kao sto vidis, CR i porodi opcenito su touchy subject, kao dojenje nekad.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Naravno, što nam je, tu nam je, čovjek mora nekako plivat. Ali meni se sviđa da ljudi traže više, i zaista mislim da je to način kako se potiču promjene.


Potpis. 

Koliko se toga samo promijenilo u zadnjih 10 godina, mic po mic.

----------


## Poslid

WHO u svojim smjernicama o skrbi u porodu (ima prijevod na poralu) preporucuje da se svakoj zeni omoguci vaginalni porod bez obzira na prethodni broj carskih rezova. VBAC bi u svakom slucaju trebao biti nemedikalizirani porod.
U danasnje doba kad se radi vodoravni rez, mogucnost ripture maternice skoro je jednaka kao inkod zena koje nisu imale prethodni CR. 
CR se na ovom topiku stalno spominje kao "sigurnije" rjesenje sto uopce nije tocno.
CR je masivna operacija i kao takva je sa svakim ponavlkanjem sve teza i nosi teze posljedice za samu rodilju.
Sama sam rodila 3 puta carskim rezom i posljednja je operacija bila najrizicnija i s najtezim  posljedicama i za dijete i za mene.

----------


## mali laf

Ja nekako ne vjerujem da bi dr radije napravio carski nego porodio prirodnim putem.S cr na sebe preuzima puno veći rizik,jer je to operacija sa svim mogućim komplikacijama.Svi imamo pravo na informaciju i izbor.
Gore je neko ljepo napisao da se puno toga s godinama mijenja,tako i bolnička praksa.U međuvremenu ne treba očekivati od pojedinca da iskače iz sistema od kojeg živi on i njegova obitelj i pritom osuđivati njegov intelektualni kapacitet ili ga imenom i prezimenom prozivati na forumu.

Prirodan porod je divan trenutak,jedan od najintenzivnijih u životu i želim ga svakoj ženi.Ja osobno ne bi činila suprotno mišljenju svog ginekologa da mi predloži carski iz bilokojeg njemu poznatog razloga.

----------


## mali laf

Ostvarenje sna može biti prirodan porod,ali ako mu se nešto nađe na putu,neka taj san postane zdrava bebica.Mama je određena količinom ljubavi,a ne načinom na koji te donijela na svijet.

----------


## dorotea24

> meni je totalno bezveze da ste se neke javile na ovaj topik da bi obeshrabrile zelju otvaracice topika samo zato sto kod nas struka kaze da je vba2c riskantan, i jos je netko cak predlozio da procita onu groznu prcu od ronin 
> 
> i onda se izvlace na takozvanu hr realnost. bas mi je to bilo ruzno za citati. 
> 
> a recenice da bi doktori trebali biti iziritirani pacijentovim zeljama i brigom za vlastito zdravlje mi je, u najmanju ruku, za povracati.
> 
> mislim, sto se struke tice, jos uvijek preporucaju klistir i brijanje na porodu, pa to ne znaci da je to dobro i pozeljno. zasto se zene ne bi informirale o novim studijama? ako zena dode dr i kaze "znate, ja bi jako zeljela pokusati vbac, a i citala sam studije koje pokazuju to i to" onda bi bilo pristojno i pozeljno da normalno porazgovaraju o tome i o mogucim opcijama.
> 
> nije ni suvremena medicina sveta krava, a saznanja se ionako mijenjaju iz dana u dan.
> ...


ja ne znam na koga misliš, ali što se mene tiče uopće mi nije namjera nikoga za ništa obeshrabriti. žena je rekla da je već razgovarala sa svojim ginekologom o vbac i on mu baš nije sklon koliko sam ja skužila. koji je porod sigurniji ja nemam pojma, a bome ne bi ruku u vatru stavila da je i vama znanje stečeno na tim linkovima nešto previše relevantno. činjenica je samo da ako mi  ni nakon razgovora o svim mogućnostima liječnik i dalje stoji pri svom mišljenju ja ne bih više silila.  svakako mislim da se čovjek treba educirati i ne smatram da treba slijepo vjerovati i kimati glavom (i slažem se da treba razgovarati sa svojim ginošom o tim studijama što ste linkale), ali bome ne treba ni postati presamouvjeren u svoje znanje ili bolje "znanje". možda sam ja tip koji smatra da svako područje ima svoju dubinu i da za sagledavanje cjelokupne i ispravne slike treba godina studiranja i iskustva. prema tome, više vjerujem struci nego člancima s interneta, pa čak i člancima iz uglednih časopisa pročitanih očima nekoga tko nije stručnjak na tom području.
a na kraju krajeva možda u hrvatskoj ne znaju raditi vba2c, možda to znaju samo vani, ali jel pametno onda riskirati i ići u ruke nekome tko je vujeren da to tako ne treba (ako me kužite što želim reći). pa bolje onda otići van roditi.
sveukupno, mislim da ovdje nitko ne obeshrabruje pokretačicu topica nego joj samo pokušava reći da bude racionalna. dakle pokušati u svakom slučaju, ako neide...neide

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Sve više ima upita o VBA2C. Koliko znam, u bolnicama je i dalje nepoznat pojam, no ja sam u Hrvatskoj imala VBA2C pa ako netko ima pitanja, slobodno se obratite na pp.

----------


## Deaedi

Super da si ipak nasla bolnicu gdje si to uspjela ostvariti. Drago mi je da se u nasim bolnicima omogucava zenama da probaju roditi na nacin koji zele, uz medicinski nazor. Grozne su mi situacije kada zene na forumima (neke i preko pp-a) dobiju savjete i cuju price o vab2c-u kod kuce i uz babicu koja im dolazi doma bez adekvatnih dozvola. To je bas nadrijiecnistvo. Zato nemoj samo preko pp-a, pa daj radije ako mozes javno ispricaj svoju pricu, da se zene ne bi obracale onima koji im ugrozavaju zdravlje. Ti si osoblje foruma i tvoje price i savjeti imaju vecu tezinu od obicnih korisnika.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Prvo je moram napisati za jedan časopis, onda skraćenu verziju za rodilista.roda.hr.   Javim kad to bude.

Ali bojim se da se detalji oko mjesta poroda se tebi neće sviđati  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Pa cuj, svidjalo se meni ili ne, nije bitno. Ali nije ok da kao osoblje foruma (koje ipak ima neku vecu odgovornist od ostalih korisnika), pozivas forumase da ces im preko pp-a dati savjete o necemu sto u RH ne samo da nije legalno, nego i potencihalno opasno za rodilju i dijete. Ali ok, ajmo pretpostaviti da svaka rodilja je dovoljno educirana i medicinski obrazovana da donese odluku o nacinu poroda, cak i u slucaju vabac-a ili vaba2c. I naravno sa rizicima.

I naravno, da si i ti spremna preuzeti rizike svojih savjeta.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Naravno, sve informacije i potpunu sliku mora imati i dobiti.

Ali i ne gajiti lažnu nadu - VBA2C je u našim bolnicama i dalje skoro pa nemoguće, koliko god liječnici u trudnoći ženi govorili da će je poduprijeti, toliko se u 99% slučaja ta podrška povlači kad dođe termin.

Ne kažem da je to dobro, ali je realno. To ne znači da žene trebaju rađati doma, nego da ne gaje lažnu nadu (i onda budu duplo razočarane).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

I, nadasve, želim ovim postom zdravstvenim djelatnicima koji čitaju ove teme reći dvije stvari:

1) ima žena koje žele i traže vaginalni porod nakon jednog i više carskih rezova

2) onemogućavanje isto u bolnicama ima dvije posljedice: povećane stope PPD i guranje VBAC-a izvan rodilišta. Što nipošto ne pomaže ženama i njihovoj djeci.

----------


## Deaedi

To sve stoji, ali isto tako omogucavanje i poticanje na sada jos uvijek zakonom onemogucene radnje sigurno ne doprinosi rjesavanju situacije.

A ako se takvi savjeti daju od strane osoblja foruma, sigurno diskreditiraju samu Udrugu kao potencijalnog cimbenika i sugovornika zakonodavcu i struci u rjesavanju situacije. Tko ce prihvatiti u radnu skupinu ili ozbiljno shvatiti nekoga tko je na pp davao savjete kako izvesti vabac kod kuce i kako  angazirati "nelegalnu" babicu.
To samo dodatno stigmatizira Udrugu kao neozbiljnu i radikalnu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Skroz si krivo shvatila moj post. Žene se javljaju Rodi i drugima ovako i onako. Ovdje sam ostavila mogućnost da to naprave i privatno, ako žele. I da naši zdr djelatnici koji čitaju (a ima ih) prihvate da krutim stavom "protiv" samo rade na štetu ženama.

Ja odgovaram 200% za svoje odluke, o svom tijelu i o svojoj obitelj. Kao i svaka druga osoba, odgovara 200% za sebe i za svoje odluke. 

A o kojim radnim skupinama to govoriš?

----------


## Deaedi

O mozda nekim buducim, koje bi se trebale baviti unaprijedjenjem uvjeta u RH rodilisitima.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

a, da, % vbac-a je jedan od indikatora kvalitete. preko 60% spada pod mother friendly.

nažalost mi danas imamo rodilišta koje imaju 0%.

----------


## Tanči

O čemu je tu riječ?
Ne razumijem.

----------


## kli_kli

O vaginalnom porodu nakon dva carska reza - Vaginal Birth After 2 Cesareans (VBA2C).

----------


## Deaedi

A osim toga i o tome da se savjetuje sta poduzeti ako se zeli kucni vba2c...

----------


## Beti3

> A osim toga i o tome da se savjetuje sta poduzeti ako se zeli kucni vba2c...


Sto bih ja tu svega mogla napisati, ali srecom je Deaedi tu, pa ne moram riskirati opomenu. Hvala na glasu razuma, Deaedi.

----------


## Tanči

> A osim toga i o tome da se savjetuje sta poduzeti ako se zeli kucni vba2c...


Ovo ne razumijem.
Znam što znači kratica.
Dakle, u hrvatskim bolnicama se to ne radi, ali...?!?

----------


## Deaedi

Ali mozes na Rodi dobiti savjet kako imati porod kod kuce, dobiti kontakte babice koja ce ti doci doma...Dakle, na neki nacin ces dobiti poticaj da na svoju ruku napravis ono sta se ne usude u bolnicama raditi lijecnici. 

I nije mi jasno da se takav info dobije od moderatora i clana Udruge- pa zar ne bi oni bas trebali onemogucavati dijeljenje takvih vrlo diskutabilno legalnih informacija, a sigurno na rubu nadrilijecnistva?

----------


## Deaedi

Tj., u hrvatskim bolnicama vba2c se ne prakticira, jer se radi puno mogucih komplikacija smatra prerizicnim. E sad, pravi put bi bio da se ide u edukaciju lijecnika kako smanjiti te rizike, upoznati ih sa novim spoznajama i nacinima kako bi se to ipak pokusalo omoguciti rodilji, i minimalizirati rizik. No, pricanje prica o nekom vba2c, kod kuce i uz neku ino babicu (koja u RH radi bez dozvole za rad, ako je uopce i babica prisutna, mozda bude i neka doula educirana preko web-a), i dijeljenje savjeta kako to izvesti kod kuce kad se vec ne moze u bolnici,sigurno nije put kojim bi po meni Udruga trebala ici ako zeli nesto promijeniti.

----------


## Tanči

Deadi, a i svi ostali;
Kad netko sam  ode u šumu i tamo rodi to je ok, ali kad netko to isto savjetuje drugome- to je nadriliječništvo i spada pod krivično gonjenje.
Poput onog tipa koji je prije dvadesetak godina tako porađao žene u jezeru i "liječio" ljude otimajući im naočale, vičući i zlostavljajući ih..
Završio je na robiji.
Ni meni nije jasno kako je moguće da se na ovom forumu koji je edukatovan, potiče na kriminalne radnje.
Preko poruka ili javno, tak svejedno.
Na pdf pravni savjeti je zabranjeno pisati ili savjetovati o fiktivnom zapošljavanju trudnica u svrhu ostvarivanja materijalnih prava.
I to je u redu.
Zašto se onda ovdje dozvoljava nadriliječništvo?

----------


## sirius

Samo da definirao sto je tocno nadriljecnistvo
http://www.enciklopedija.hr/natuknica.aspx?id=42749

Tako da mi mozemo pricati sto zelimo, osoba od struke i sa iskustvom ne bave nedriljecnistvom, ali krsi neke druge zakone ako radi bez radne dozvole. Cisto, da ne budemo u zabludi, u slucaju da netko misli na inozemne primalje koje legalno sa licencom rade taj posao u svoj zemlji.

----------


## Tanči

Ne mislim na nikog konkretno.
Primalja ili liječnik ne smije vršiti porode van zdravstvene ustanove.
Osim u hitnim situacijama.
Ni zubari ne popravljaju zube doma, a meni bi to baš pasalo.
Sirius, ti si moderator i liječnica, zar ne?
I ti ovo odobravaš, podržavaš, što li?
Ja stvarno ne razumijem koji vrag se ovdje događa.
Neki dan ste iscipelarili onu Slavonku jer je napisala da njen muž igra igrice na mobitelu dok vozi i zaključali topik.
Osobno se slažem s time da upotreba mobitela u vožnji nije u redu.
Ne slažem se s linčom i zaključavanjem topika.
Ali to je moja stvar i stav.
Ovo ovdje je isto, ako ne i gore.
Porod u kući nakon dva carska uz babicu je ravan ruskom ruletu.
Može to proći i dobro.
Ali što ako rodilji pukne maternica?
Što onda?
Što može primalja napraviti?
Ništa!
Sjest i plakat.
Na ovaj forum dolaze mlade, neiskusne i preplašene mame.
Što ako kojoj padne na pamet poslušati savjete o porodu van medicinske ustanove i to nakon jednog, dva ili više CR?
Što ako pođe po zlu?
Što onda?

----------


## sirius

Mi govorimo o dvije stvari.
Ne nuzno povezane.
Struka izvan Hrvatske smatra ga vaginalni porod nakon 2 CR nije posebno problematican( sam po sebi) i treba ga omoguciti zeni, ako to zeli.
U nekim zemljama ( koje imaju reguliran PKK) toliko je neproblematican ( sam po sebi) da zena moze odluciti roditi kod kuce uz primalju.
To je nesto o cemu se valjda smije pricati?
Nisam primjetila da je bilo tko pozivao na radanje doma samo zato sto je ostavio otvorenim da ga neko o toj temi kontaktira i na pp.

----------


## sirius

I nisam lijecnica, nego sam medicinske struke i radim u zdravstvu.
Meni su recimo jako zanimljive kompetencije kod nas i na zapadu.
Tamo primalja ima mogucnost asistirati na porodu kod kuce, ali krv iz vene i uvodenje kanile ( u bolnici )vani moze raditi samo lijecnik.

----------


## Deaedi

Sirius, ali kakve veze ima što je vani dozvoljeno? U nekim zemljama je dozovljena prostitucija, u nekima su legalizirane lake droge, u nekima je dozvoljen brak muškarca od 60g i djeteta od 10g, u nekima porađa samo liječnik, u nekima babica...u nekima babica radi uzv, kod nas samo liječnik...Ako želiš da i u RH bude nešto kako je vani, onda pišeš dopise relevantnim tijelima, organiziraš radne skupine, pokušavaš legalnim putevima ostvariti svoj cilj. Ne dilaš preko pp-a upute kako roditi doma i kako angažirati babicu koja nema dozvolu za rad u RH, posebno ako si osoblje foruma i aktivni član udruge. Jer tada se smatra da radiš u ime Udruge.

----------


## sirius

Cuj, nisam procitala recenicu u kojoj pise da se kontakt babice dila na pp. Cak nisam procitala niti recenicu da se uopce spominje porod kod kuce u Dubravi ili Samoboru, ali mora da ne citam bas dobro.

----------


## Deaedi

> Cuj, nisam procitala recenicu u kojoj pise da se kontakt babice dila na pp. Cak nisam procitala niti recenicu da se uopce spominje porod kod kuce u Dubravi ili Samoboru, ali mora da ne citam bas dobro.


Trebaš čitati između redaka...

Kao kad nekome tko ti radi neku uslugu ili tražiš neki ustupak naglasiš da češ mu biti zahvalan. Oboje znate da misliš na kovertu.

----------


## Jadranka

> Cuj, nisam procitala recenicu u kojoj pise da se kontakt babice dila na pp. Cak nisam procitala niti recenicu da se uopce spominje porod kod kuce u Dubravi ili Samoboru, ali mora da ne citam bas dobro.


Evo, i ja sam dozivjela postove od Danci kao poziv na dobivanje uputa za porod kod kuce. Ako to nije bila namjera postova, mozda bi bilo dobro da to ona i napise. Ovako zaista izgleda ovako kako je Deaedi primijetila, da promovirate nesto ilegalno.

----------


## sirius

Danci hrvatski nije prvi jezik. Stara ekipa na forumu to zna. Tako da joj postovi nekad ispadaju nedoreceni i dvosmisleni zbog jezicne barijere.

----------


## Tanči

Evo, išla sam pročitat sve ponovno.
I zaključujem isto što i Deadi.
A i piše tako"... Ja sam imala VBA2C u Hrvatskoj"
"...detalji na pp"
Itd
Ne seciraju mi se postovi.
I jako su razumljivo i nedvosmisleno napisani bez obzira koji je jezik prvi ili nije.

----------


## Deaedi

> Evo, išla sam pročitat sve ponovno.
> I zaključujem isto što i Deadi.
> A i piše tako"... Ja sam imala VBA2C u Hrvatskoj"
> "...detalji na pp"
> Itd
> Ne seciraju mi se postovi.
> I jako su razumljivo i nedvosmisleno napisani bez obzira koji je jezik prvi ili nije.


Ma naravno, sve je jasno.

----------


## LolaMo

> Evo, i ja sam dozivjela postove od Danci kao poziv na dobivanje uputa za porod kod kuce. Ako to nije bila namjera postova, mozda bi bilo dobro da to ona i napise. Ovako zaista izgleda ovako kako je Deaedi primijetila, da promovirate nesto ilegalno.



X

----------


## Ginger

i ja sam postove shvatila kao i Deaedi  :Undecided: 
a to bas i nije nesto sto bi se trebalo naci na ovakvom forumu, jer je potencijalno jako opasno  

evo, ja sam imala prvi carski i nakon toga 2 vbac-a i nikad, ali nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet roditi doma nakon carskog
jer ne zelim dovoditi u opasnost ni svoje dijete, niti sebe
uz napomenu da nisam protiv pkk, ali uz strucnu osobu
plus, nakon svog prvog, zeljenog vbac-a koji je ispao jedno grozno iskustvo, stvarno razumijem zasto netko zeli roditi doma
ali ovo nije nesto sto bih ikada ikome preporucila

----------


## Deaedi

Dakle, ipak nisam luda.

Niti provociram.

Samo sam dobro shvatila sto pise.

----------


## Tanči

Naravno, Deaedi.
Sve smo shvatile.
A od osoblja foruma ni traga, ni glasa.
I onda je jako čudno kad se Udruga naziva sektaškom, militantnom i sl.
A o dvostrukim mjerilima moderiranja bolje da ne pišem.
Nikad neću zaboravit kad je Beti pobrala ban jer je napisala da se bebi daje voda, a ovdje čitamo o poticanju na ilegalne radnje ( da ne upotrijebim teži izraz) i nikom ništa.
Pitam ponovno; što ako se porod kod kuće zakomplicira?
Tada babica i svi uključeni u priču odgovaraju sukladno zakonima RH?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zao mi je ako je to ispalo, to nije bila moja namjera. Vbac je vrlo tabu tema opcenito u Hrvatskoj i vrlo lako je doci do neistinitih podataka, zato sam rekla inbox. Nemam energije za po forumu diskutirat o temi koja je prozvakana ali opet uvijek zanimljiva jer svi imaju misljenje a tek rijetki imaju informacije. 

Inace, jedino rodiliste koje za sada ima sluh za vba2c u nasem okruzenju je u Austriji. 

Povlacim ponudu za info (nije da me netko pitao). Na pp necu odgovarat.

----------

